# Kowalski the kitten



## Moonshine357 (Jul 18, 2013)

Says: If I were a fishy would you love me more?


Or he might be saying here fishy fishy fishy. It's hard to say. So far he enjoys the kitty tv.


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

OMG Lol! That is so cute and he/she looks like my cat!


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Beautiful kitty and what a great photo thanks for sharing :-D


----------



## Midori (Jul 26, 2013)

Omg, that is so cute/sweet. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

(To borrow LittleBettaFish's joke)

I do believe your tank is over stocked.


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

Really? I did a Google search and it said that you can fit 2 cats in a ten gal. The ammonia levels may be somewhat high though.


----------



## bettafishfins (Apr 19, 2013)

redthebetta said:


> Really? I did a Google search and it said that you can fit 2 cats in a ten gal. The ammonia levels may be somewhat high though.


Haha, I love betta fish humor, it kills me.


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

Ditto!


----------



## Moonshine357 (Jul 18, 2013)

Lol!


----------

